# ADA Slim Wood?



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Anyone heard of or know what ADA Slim wood is?

Looks cool. Maybe manzy? I dunno.


----------



## rraicu (Mar 21, 2011)

Aqua Forest SF called these "branch wood" yesterday, seems similar.

(Top right box)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

rraicu said:


> Aqua Forest SF called these "branch wood" yesterday, seems similar.
> 
> (Top right box)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yeah that's branch wood, AKA Red Moor Root wood. This new wood looks kind of like a crab or lobster back at its base.

Mr. Barr would know lots about this I'm sure. *chuckles*


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Do you know what Horn Wood is?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Do you know what Horn Wood is?


Yeah, Driftwood. Comes from TX I believe.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah, I think it's Manzanita.


----------

